# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Sehiret (magjia pet ti ber dikujt keq)

## shirokaj

Pershendetje te gjithve
a esht e vertet apo jo? :djall i fshehur:

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

e ke hap ne vend te gabuar temen.mesoje pak me mire perdorimin e forumit ose mere pak me serjozisht.

----------


## Mr Zeid

Po eshte me se e vertet dhe nuk jane pak por 100 e me shume lloj magjish, kohet e fundit magjistaret jane shtuar shume ne gjithe boten per me shume shko e kerko tek forumi musliman. 

Lusim Allahun na ruajt nga magjia

----------


## jarigas

> Pershendetje te gjithve
> a esht e vertet apo jo?


Jo vetem qe ke ngaterruar nenforum(ai i derdimeneve do te ishte i sakti), por ke shkruar edhe gabim termin arab "sihr" qe do te thote magji.....tipike!! :perqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

Dokrra,une jame myslimane po nuk u besoj ketyre gjerave,pa lidhje,ishte ketu ne forum njeri qe sheronte,po nuk dij ku humbi,apo ka vu nofk tjeter  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Pershendetje te gjithve
> a esht e vertet apo jo?


Nuk eshte keq me e var ne qaf nje hen me yll dhe nje kryq, ndersa nen sqetull nje nuske (Hejmali)... Mos harro te dera e shtepis te vendosesh nje patkua kali te kuqrremte me lara te zeza, ndersa ne vend te jestekut te gjumit , vendos nje thes me kripe te zeze dhe cdo mengjes kur te ngrihesh hidh nje grusht nga ajo kripa ne zjarr, per te larguar magjine. Ke per te pare qe do behesh si kokrra e hurmes arabike  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Korcar-L1

Une qe kur pashe kete filmin, fillova tu besoj sehireve :P qYL sehir hesap :P

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Pershendetje te gjithve
> a esht e vertet apo jo?


Shume e vertet.

.

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

jane te verteta posi.. 
ka  disa forume qe meren me qeshtjen e  tyre
per me shume ka Forumi Islam.com

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Pershendetje te gjithve
> a esht e vertet apo jo?


Beja nje vizit forumit-islamik dhe aty te japin nr te ndonje hoxhe,aty edhe merren me shume me ket semundje gjithnje e ne rritje, kan shkenctare te zot. Nese ke probleme aj te sheron me ajete kuranore, dhe ska sehire me :Lulja3:

----------


## extreme

> Shume e vertet.
> 
> .


qysh me ja bo do sehire greqis e maqedonis e serbise mi qit ndy gujt ?!?!?!

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> qysh me ja bo do sehire greqis e maqedonis e serbise mi qit ndy gujt ?!?!?!


Ne jem popull besimtar, e jo zullumqar !
Sehiret i bejn jobesimtaret.

----------


## extreme

> Ne jem popull besimtar, e jo zullumqar !
> Sehiret i bejn jobesimtaret.



Nuk osht zullum mi bo armikut keq jo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Nuk osht zullum mi bo armikut keq jo



Per tu be sehirëbaz, duhet te behesh edhe me i keq se armiku.

Ata qe jan, dije se jan njerezit me te ndyt mbi superfaqën e tokes !

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

po si jo thone qe jane te verteta 
edhe me kalimin e kohes i kthehen mbrapa atij qe i beri

----------


## Mr Zeid

> Dokrra,une jame myslimane po nuk u besoj ketyre gjerave,pa lidhje,ishte ketu ne forum njeri qe sheronte,po nuk dij ku humbi,apo ka vu nofk tjeter


Miss/Madam jeni ne kontradikt me veten tuj dhe kjo si pasoj e mos dituris qe keni ne fene tuaj.

Nqf muslimani nuk beson ne magji ateher ka dal nga feja sepse ka mohur pjes nga Kurani por mos dija nuk e nxjer nga feja

Pra nje muslimani pasi eshte bere e qarte kjo dhe vazhdon ta pergenjeshtroj ate qe eshte shkruar ne kuran si psh rasti i mesiperm ateher ky nuk e ka emrin musliman.

e pa njohura ka ardhur koha te mesosh bazat e fese tende

ps/helen of troy mos e shkruaj nenshkrimin e larguar por shkruhe e fshehur ai/ajo qe largohet nuk vin me

----------


## e panjohura

> Miss/Madam jeni ne kontradikt me veten tuj dhe kjo si pasoj e mos dituris qe keni ne fene tuaj.
> 
> *Nqf muslimani nuk beson ne magji ateher ka dal nga feja sepse ka mohur pjes nga Kurani por mos dija nuk e nxjer nga feja*
> 
> Pra nje muslimani pasi eshte bere e qarte kjo dhe vazhdon ta pergenjeshtroj ate qe eshte shkruar ne kuran si psh rasti i mesiperm ateher ky nuk e ka emrin musliman.
> *
> e pa njohura ka ardhur koha te mesosh bazat e fese tende*
> 
> ps/helen of troy mos e shkruaj nenshkrimin e larguar por shkruhe e fshehur ai/ajo qe largohet nuk vin me


Une kam degjua edhe nga fe te tjera qe u besojn magjive,ata nuk jane mysliman!
Nese mendon qe si baze per mesimin e fes eshte magjia(primare)kurr mos e mesofsha!Une dhash mendimin tim nuk thash qe nuk ekzistojn por vertet nuk u besoj.....

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

une ktu ku jetoje ne ket shtet jane te gjith te krishter dhe ne bisede me qytetare edhe simbas fes se krishtere egzistojn kto gjera si magjija etj mjafton te merresh pak me mbreterin angleze te shekujve te kaluare dhe do renqetheshe me bemat e tyre.

----------


## extreme

> Per tu be sehirëbaz, duhet te behesh edhe me i keq se armiku.
> 
> Ata qe jan, dije se jan njerezit me te ndyt mbi superfaqën e tokes !



amo bre si kish bo keq tadiqit mi fry naj sen nqtio bisedime bre A?

----------


## Muhamer

Shkijet nuk i kap magjia  :buzeqeshje: , se e kishim pas kollaj

----------

